

Show HN: Build Better Software. A service to help improve code quality. - nhance
http://www.buildbettersoftware.com/

======
nhance
So the work to launch a new service is obviously quite a bit less than what it
takes to offer a new product, but I'm curious if HN thinks there's a market
for this sort of thing or not?

I'm debating wether we need to target the education aspects of it more than
the end product. This seems like a great service, but I'm not sure its
marketed in the right manner.

Is there a better way to market this that might hit software team leads a
little better? Anything that might be a turn-off to them in it?

------
lutusp
> We'll build you an automated test suite that ensures the most important
> parts of your application _never break again_. [emphasis added]

This is an unsupportable claim -- it cannot be done. The Turing Halting
problem, and its connection to Gödel's Incompleteness Theorems, prevent it
from being possible.

All the above claim tells us is that the people behind the claim are ignorant
of the most basic principles of computer science.

~~~
nhance
The test suite is really only a small part of the service, the other half is
the included training along with a set of rules that developers should never
be allowed to deliver code with broken tests.

I completely agree that the test suite on its own doesn't give much, but I
envision this to be more of a training course with an added bonus of a
deliverable.

~~~
lutusp
> The test suite is really only a small part of the service ...

All I am saying is the claim is false, and it's the first thing people will
see. Those who understand computer science will instantly realize it's an
impossible and maybe intentionally misleading claim.

If all you want to attract are ignorant, possibly litigous customers, no
problem.

The problem is with copy writing -- you need to hire a good copy writer.
Consider this example -- a patent medicine manufacturer discovers his product
is just like all the others, and is no better in any way. He might want to say
(honestly) "Our product is just like all the others".

But instead he hires a skilled copy writer, who pens this gem: "No product, at
any price, can cure your headache faster than ours!" It's very true, and also
very clever.

~~~
nhance
Advice like this is exactly why I posted this here. I've updated the wording
and I'll take a closer look at all of it.

Thank you very much for your feedback, I really appreciate it.

~~~
lutusp
Yours is a constructive response to constructive criticism. So thank you.

